# New Mac User: Is antivirus a good idea?



## SammiiDannii (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently got myself a MacBook Pro. This is the first mac that I have owned, so I am new to the world of MacBook. I need to know if it would be a good idea to put an antivirus on my computer. 

I am using the computer mostly for school, and Microsoft office is a must, and I didn't know if this would change the antivirus comments, as I will be downloading several microsoft files from my school's website several times a week.

-SammiiDannii


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

The reputation of Macs has been that "they don't get viruses" - this isn't true.

The reason behind the reputation is that they rarely got viruses, and that wasn't because they're magical, but simply because Macs weren't as popular as they are now.

Now that Macs are being purchased more and more, more viruses are being written to attack them.

While you may be able to get away with no antivirus now, within a few years time, you will likely have to get one as viruses become commonplace on them.

-----------------------------------------------

Bottom line, if you want to be on the safe side, have an antivirus program.


----------



## SammiiDannii (Jan 7, 2013)

What antivirus would be recommended?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

Agree with Shooter93. There are plenty of examples of Mac getting infected by several viruses and malwares in last decade or so. Prevention is better than cure. No harm in using free anti virus tools like sophos & clamxav.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

I would most definitely not use an antivirus as of right now, there is malware out there but it cannot sneak onto your Mac you need to download it, install it, and authorize the install with your password. As long as you are careful about what you download and install you should be fine without antivirus slowing down your computer.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apple911ca said:


> there is malware out there but it cannot sneak onto your Mac you need to download it, install it, and authorize the install with your password.


Just because it doesn't install or run on OS X, doesn't mean you can't pass it on to someone else.
(I'm sick of my PC friends bringing me their computers with malware all the time!  )

For the record, I no longer have antivirus software running but I don't mess around on social web sites and have a fairly filtered email set up.


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't open attachments from emails of complete strangers!!!! 

The only virus I've ever had since the beginning of Apple Computers, I'm 71, came from a student that was dying to give me a cool game he had on a disk! 

I back up everything on my computer fairly regularly on another external hard disk so that if the worst happens I can wipe the computer clean and reinstall the OS and all my files. Of course don't backup if your computer is acting weird or the virus will go to your external hard drive then you "will" need an anti virus program.


----------

